# New shop dust control



## Classicrider (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello all!
New to this site and have a few questions that maybe answered here. :smile: Been out of wood working for about 15 yrs and now have a place to have a decent shop it's 24'x 40' fully insulated and brightly lit, needless to say with the new tools I'm in hog heaven!!!
Ok I just bought a bunch of used equipment. 16" jet planer, Delta Industrial table saw, 6" joiner with helical blades, 16" Jet drum sander, 3 Central Machinery 2HP DC's with about 40 ft of flex tube. question is this, will 1 of the dust collectors be enough to pull dust and chips @ 35 ft? I plan on using sewer pipe down the center of the shop and then hooking each machine up with flex tube. Or will I need to run more than 1 sewer pipe and use more than 1 DC?

Thanks
Cam


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

40 feet of flex tube will kill even the best dust collector. I would run a trunk line using at least 4" ideally 6" straight wall pipe. Then use ideally less than 10 feet of flex tube to hook up your tools.


----------

